# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Sacyr hará las obras del embalse de Almudévar con la mitad del presupuesto de licitación

## sergi1907

La adjudicación por 90,5 millones, registra una baja del 48% respecto al presupuesto de licitación.

La mesa de contratación del Ministerio de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente ha propuesto a una UTE participada por Sacyr para la adjudicación de las obras de construcción del embalse de Almudévar (Huesca) por 90,5 millones de euros, con una baja del 48% respecto al presupuesto de licitación de 208 millones incluidos impuestos.

Según han informado fuentes ministeriales, la oferta de Sacyr se encuentra en unos valores económicos cercanos a los planteados por las otras dos UTE en sus respectivas ofertas de licitación.

Estas fuentes han añadido que la oferta de la UTE participada por Acciona y Obrascón se situó en 96,6 millones y la realizada por Dragados y Ferrovial en 106,5 millones.

Fuentes del PP en Aragón han restado importancia a la baja planteada por Sacyr junto a Corsan Corviam SA y han explicado que el hecho de que las tres sociedades licitantes hubieran realizado ofertas con una baja superior al 40 por ciento muestra que el presupuesto de licitación se había establecido con "holgura".

Además, han rechazado las críticas vertidas desde distintas formaciones políticas aragonesas en relación a una supuesta "baja temeraria" del presupuesto de licitación.

"Al final -han añadido- los mismos que se oponen siempre a las obras de regulación son también los que tratan de poner inconvenientes y dificultades a proyectos que cuentan con el máximo apoyo social".

Estas fuentes han desvinculado, por otra parte, la oferta económica que ha obtenido el apoyo de la mesa de contratación de los problemas a los que se ha enfrentado el consorcio liderado por Sacyr en relación a las obras de ampliación del Canal de Panamá.

Desde la Comunidad General de Riegos del Alto Aragón, que deberá hacer frente al 50 por ciento del coste de la obra como beneficiaria principal del proyecto, también han descartado que la baja pueda ser considerada "temeraria".

Fuentes de esta organización regante han enmarcado esta baja en el actual contexto de crisis económica y en el interés de las grandes constructoras en ajustar al máximo sus ofertas para tratar de obtener contratos de obras públicas. 

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...2_1101026.html

----------


## Jonasino

Que las obras son necesarias o cuanto menos convenierntes, de acuerdo
Que a los técnicos de la administración licitadora les hagan una baja de ese calibre, es para (como dicen en Extremadura) "cagarse con la capa puesta"
Vamos a ver. ¿Sois tan inutiles que desconoceis los precios de mercado?
Si esto no es asi la respuesta es otra que me abstengo de definir
Y encima nos extrañamos con Panama.....

----------

